# Impressed Again! I love my Pyrs, can't wait for puppies!



## woodsie (Aug 18, 2013)

So today I let my Pyrs into the pasture with my cow and calf after getting used to eachother through the fence over the past couple months. They have been in before but I wanted to seperate the Pyrs as our female is due to welp at the end of the week and I wanted to give her a safe cozy place to deliver her pups away from the pesky goats. Especially because she was hanging out in a 15 foot tunnel they dug into a huge dirt pile and didn't want her to deliver them in there as I can't even see them when they are in the tunnel. Anyhow the Pyrs are attached at the hip so as soon as opened the gate they both came through. 

They did amazing with the cows, sniffing and checking eachother, the cow was just as interested in sniffing the dogs! Well as I was getting set up to milk the cow she was being a pest and rubbing me with her head and not letting me dump the grain in her bowl. I guess I was a little frustrated and said "hey stop it" to the cow, well my tone must have displayed my displeasure (it was practically under my breath) and my male pyr started giving a little short barks and low posture to get her to back up, well she kicked and he ducked and moved but I said "its okay Samson" and he immediately stopped and was complete calm with the cow again...all in their first interactions.

Just incredible how the dogs can pick up on the subtlest of cues and turn on and off immediately...they sure can be obedient when it pertains to their job. This is the incredible trustworthiness and stable mental game that I love in the Pyrs....the appreciation you have for your dog doing an amazing job so worthwhile all the frustrations you go through in training them. Just makes you feel all warm and fuzzy!

I sure hope I can find good homes that will appreciate their abilities and give the dogs the tools to do a good job. I have a waiting list started and have had lots of interest but I guess we will see if people actually committ and have deserving homes to these incredible working dogs. I fear lots of farmy people just want a cheap dog but I don't want to be cheap and people buy them just because they are a good deal. I am asking $700/puppy in our area papered dogs go for $1200 (I paid $1200 + $200 delivery) for my female (she's registered), my male is incredible (and my personal favourite, huge, big head, more people attentive(lots of eye contact), slightly shorter coat than typical for a Pyr) but not registered. Low end is $350 but they are usually way in the bush (8 hours from civilization). $500-$800 similar but lots aren't working dogs. Am I in the ball park?


----------



## cindyg (Aug 19, 2013)

Not sure about your area but it sounds like a pretty good price for a good dog.  Here in NS it's hard to find any LGDs for sale, and the one quote I did get was $650 for a puppy.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Aug 20, 2013)

Sounds like the transition was a great one!  They are such awesome dogs!! 

*"Am I in the ballpark?"*

I think personally it depends on your desired outcome.  

Are you doing it to make money?

Are you doing it for the experience for your dogs?

Do you just really want your dogs to go to a good home?

Nothing wrong with any of those answers, you just might have a different approach depending.

I can tell you that when we got our pups.  There was absolutely no way we could have paid $700.00 for a pup.  (Again, I'm not saying there is anything wrong with that.  I'm just saying our personal financial resources don't allow for that.)  BUT... The woman who we got the pups from (who has become a good friend) was more interested in getting to know the potential owners of her new pups and to make sure that they had the best possible homes and chances for success.  She was in fact flexible with her pricing based on each situation in order to make sure to the best of her ability, that the pups were being placed in good situations.  

So the long and the short.  I think that $700.00 is in the ballpark as far as LGD's go.  But I would just say that just because someone isn't able to pay that much doesn't mean they are just looking for a cheap dog or won't give them the best LGD life.  Really, really talk to your potential "new parents" many times.  See how much they know about LGD's.  See what their set up currently is.  See what their plans are.  Keep in touch with them while you have the pups still in your care.  If they don't want to be that open with you, then move on.  I believe you will know who is right and who is not.  

Best wishes for you and hoping for an easy delivery!  Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## woodsie (Aug 20, 2013)

I would totally be willing to work / adjust the price for the right situation. I decided to have a litter because there was no one in the area that had WORKING LGDs...all of them were ckc show dogs or pet litters and there are not a lot of good options for properly started, proven LGDs. I was stuck paying $1400 from a registered breeder that offered some really poor advice. There are some working LGDs but usually a good 6-9 hour drive away. I also have a couple farm friends that had requested a pup if we had a litter. 

I recently got a pup up North (usually cheaper there) for $200 (Newfie/St Bernard) backyard breeder, no shots and the pups were sold in 3 hours. That being said she did NO screening and unfortunately many probably are in homes because the pups were cute. Rescue pups are going for $350,  and nothing in my area goes for under $400. 

I did receive a bunch of emails from interested people, some people sounding like great homes, some really vague. So I guess if be recontacting everyone when the pups arrive and see if I can get more information and find the best homes and then go discuss price if its an issue for some of those great homes/farms.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Aug 21, 2013)

woodsie said:
			
		

> I would totally be willing to work / adjust the price for the right situation. I decided to have a litter because there was no one in the area that had WORKING LGDs...all of them were ckc show dogs or pet litters and there are not a lot of good options for properly started, proven LGDs. I was stuck paying $1400 from a registered breeder that offered some really poor advice. There are some working LGDs but usually a good 6-9 hour drive away. I also have a couple farm friends that had requested a pup if we had a litter.
> 
> I recently got a pup up North (usually cheaper there) for $200 (Newfie/St Bernard) backyard breeder, no shots and the pups were sold in 3 hours. That being said she did NO screening and unfortunately many probably are in homes because the pups were cute. Rescue pups are going for $350,  and nothing in my area goes for under $400.
> 
> I did receive a bunch of emails from interested people, some people sounding like great homes, some really vague. So I guess if be recontacting everyone when the pups arrive and see if I can get more information and find the best homes and then go discuss price if its an issue for some of those great homes/farms.


Sounds like you have a good plan and that you won't have a difficult time finding great homes for your pups!  I would love to see a picture of your Newfie/St Bernard pup.  I bet he/she is adorable!


----------

